# Is there a way to bookmark certain threads?



## debgro (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi All,  Is there way to bookmark threads that I'm interested in?  I'm usually up late reading and want to show my husband certain info and when I go back I can't find (remember   ) what I was looking at!  Thanks!  Debbie


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 25, 2005)

Moving this to the TUG BBS forum.  TUG General relates to the rest of TUG outside the bbs.

When viewing the thread, just use the normal bookmark procedures used in your browser, just as you would any other web page.

If using Microsoft Internet Explorer: _Favorites | Add to Favorites_
If using Mozilla or Firefox: _Bookmarks | Bookmark This Page_


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 25, 2005)

*Subscribe to them!*

If you want to keep track of several threads, Subscribe to them!  When you are looking at a thread you are interested in, click "Thread Tools" in the menu bar.  Then click "Subscribe to this thread."  When you want to see the thread again, just click "User CP" and find "List Subscriptions."  You'll find a link to the threads there.  You'll also get an email when they are updated, I think.  You can cancel the subscriptions any time.

Fern


----------

